# java.util.ConcurrentModificationException bei ArrayList



## delphiking1980 (2. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Klasse welche mir eine Konsole für eine Anwendung darstellt (Singleton) und darin ist eine ArrayList<LogItem> welche die Logeinträge beinhaltet.
Ein hinzufügen funktioniert wunderbar aber wenn ich welche löschen möchte bekomme ich eine java.util.ConcurrentModificationException ich habe schon mit 


```
public static void deleteItems(int area){
		for (LogItem i:console){
			if (i.getArea()==area)
				synchronized(instance){
				console.remove(i);
				}
		}
```

Aber das funzt auch nicht.

Weiß jemand wie das zu lösen wäre ?


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2011)

Nimm einen Iterator und eine normale for schleife anstatt der for-each Schleife, dann lösche über den Iterator und nicht direkt aus der Collection.


----------



## delphiking1980 (2. Feb 2011)

danke klappt:toll:


----------

